# Mothers Day Gift~ Who makes the best soap cutter



## Cindiq4u (May 3, 2013)

Hubby wants me to order my long awaited Soap Cutter for Mothers Day WAAA WHOOO! Tax write off too.
I see Etsy "Bud's soap cutter" being many of your favs, yet are there any other opinions out there?
I loved that one gal was going to name herself the Crooked Soap Cutter and Gosh that's so how I feel. I just have to laugh and keep trying.
So now I'm graduating to a Soap Cutter~ 
Is Bud one of the best for quality? :?:


----------



## Lotus (May 3, 2013)

Crooked soap cutter!! Ha, me too! I have yet to get a perfect bar. Although, my latest one isn't too bad. Nice and chunky! : )

ETA, Oh! As you can see, I still cut crooked soap, so I have no answer. : )


----------



## soap_bubbles (May 3, 2013)

Personally, I vote for the Tank---LOVE mine, had it for years and it is still going strong! I can cut both logs and round loaves with no issues.


----------



## Cindiq4u (May 3, 2013)

soap_bubbles said:


> Personally, I vote for the Tank---LOVE mine, had it for years and it is still going strong! I can cut both logs and round loaves with no issues.


 
The Tank?


----------



## Cindiq4u (May 3, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Crooked soap cutter!! Ha, me too! I have yet to get a perfect bar. Although, my latest one isn't too bad. Nice and chunky! : )
> 
> ETA, Oh! As you can see, I still cut crooked soap, so I have no answer. : )


 
Are you the Gal who called herself the Crooked Soap Cutter? I've chatted so many times how I loved that. It's so true for some of us crooked cutters. LOL


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, I haven't graduated to a "grown up" cutter yet :sad:  I use a cutter I got from symphony scents for about $20.  It's a simple wire cutter set at 1 inch, but amazingly I still can get crooked cuts with it.  Oh, well.  Hopefully this summer? (fingers crossed)!


----------



## Lotus (May 3, 2013)

Cindiq4u said:


> Are you the Gal who called herself the Crooked Soap Cutter? I've chatted so many times how I loved that. It's so true for some of us crooked cutters. LOL



Nope, not me, but I wish I had though of that. : )

ETA: some people have a natural ability (my mother, for instance), but my mother says, it's really not natural, it is LOTS of practice, so I imagine we'll get there, eventually.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 3, 2013)

I don't know how much you want to spend but I have this one and absolutely love it.  It's well made and sturdy and cuts beautifully.  I also have the slab cutter and love it as well.  Here is the link.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wire-Soap-Bar-Cutter-/290907433410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bb6f29c2   He will even make a custom one.  Paid 75.00 for a brand new one.


----------



## mel z (May 3, 2013)

Cindiq4u said:


> The Tank?



The tank was the first of its kind:

http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20

Some by this one:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/budhaffner?ref=seller_info


----------



## theath2010 (May 3, 2013)

I just placed my order with Bud Haffner on Etsy 2 days ago and he was great in contacting me to let me know about how long until he ships my new cutter. I am eagerly waiting for it to arrive I wish I could give you a review of it but I can't quite yet! Based on his quick responses to my questions and thorough answers I do feel very confident that he takes pride in his work and it will be great.


----------



## Forsenuf (May 3, 2013)

I have been using the multi-cutter from Cumberland Acoustic, and I like it very much. http://www.cumberlandacoustic.com/id9.html


----------



## Cindiq4u (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for all your help~ I think it's time to make the Cut.. Pardon the pun


----------



## VanessaP (May 4, 2013)

If you order from Bud, ask him for the extra $20 upgrade to get a tightener for each wire instead of a tightener for every 2 wires. You'll have to adjust the tension on the wires between cuts with the 2 per tightener.


----------



## smartdog123 (Jul 28, 2013)

New to this forum, but not new to professional soapmaking and I have been using "the Tank" for many many years and would never even think of using any other. It fulfills all of my needs. It's indestructible! :wink:


----------



## 100%Natural (Jul 28, 2013)

After doing tonnes and tonnes of research I've decided to go ahead and get Bud to make me a custom cutter.  He gets rave reviews from everyone and I've not seen a single negative comment about his cutters.  The tank looks fabulous, but and a big but, it's expensive and it can't cut a full length of my logs.  Bud is going to customize my cutter to fit my log so I can cut all of the bars in one pass.

He also makes a powder coated metal one now and that is the one I'm going for.  Half the price of The Tank and customized for my needs.  Can't ask for more than that!!


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works (Jul 31, 2013)

I just had Bud Haffner make a custom design for me and he was incredible. He designed it and made it all before he charged me. And he charged me below my budget. I would recommend him to anyone.


----------

